
Deanna Santana: The South Bay’s Most Prolific Public Mercenary - masonic
http://www.sanjoseinside.com/2017/09/06/deanna-santana-the-south-bays-most-prolific-public-mercenary/
======
masonic
This is a great study on California politics in a nutshell.

